# Oracle ERP Functional Consultants



## lordmihir (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Please let me know the openings for the Oracle ERP Functional Financials consultants.
I am from india and have experience over 12 yrs in Financials Functional and in the process of applying for PR as ICT Business Analyst.

Please guide

Thanks
Mihir


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

How about you use Google to find on-line job sites in Australia and then have a look yourself.

Regards


----------

